# Red Clawed Crab-freshwater-



## Malhavoc's (Aug 8, 2005)

Okay jsut finnished setting up a fish tank the other day-ten gal 5 baby tetras, a ful lgrown african dwarf frog, and a pete. This morning one fat frog, 2 tetras and a pete. LOL. Next time I say frogs are predators people will listen to me *pokes at his partner* but now my question is These crabs, Are 'supposed' to be freshwater, but I've done a bit of searching and got conflicting reports, I'm looking for a nice crab-perhaps two that can survive well in the bottum of our fish tank, since I like inverts gotta have one in the tank!!! -giggle- So any suggestions are these crabs what I am looking for is there another species I should look into?


----------



## Empi (Aug 8, 2005)

Well I got one from the pet store and they told me that they are a freshwater crab. I later did some research and found out that they are a brackish water crab and that they don't survive very long in freshwater. But I have had mine for about six months now and it is doing great in my freshwater tank. He has molted twice and is pretty big now. He eats pretty good when I feed my fish cuz a lot of food falls to the bottom. He likes to stay in his cave for the most part but that is probly cuz he is housed with my pirranhas. So he is just scared of being eatin I think. All in all he is great!


----------



## Empi (Aug 8, 2005)

I might just add that pretty much all the crabs in the pet trade are either brackish water or salt water species. But the brackish water species seem to do just fine in freshwater from what I have seen. One more thing, they are esape artists and will find any way to get out so make sure you have a good cover. I have seen them clime up the aiir lines and heaters, filters exc. You want to keep them in your tank, not running across your floor right?  If you do get them be sure to post some pics, I would love to see them.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 8, 2005)

I'm thinking of picking up 1-2 if I can convince the partner probably jsut one. Shes worreid about it eating all the fish ect. I think the only one in danger is the frog but the frogs allready eating her tetras so I'll just call it revenge if it happens -evil laugh- Thanks for the info! The tanks pretty bare so Hopping will pick some up today, will post pix if I can get her webcam working


----------



## Empi (Aug 9, 2005)

Cool dude! Enjoy!


----------



## Thoth (Aug 12, 2005)

Usually adding a tablespoon or tablespoon and a half of aquarium salt to a ten gallon tank will make thing easier on your crab and will actually help your fish as well. I never had my crabs bother any of my fish including the small neon tetras, though if you have any snails they might not be around much longer. 
Great bottom scavengers, better escape artists. Unfortunately both mine escaped while I was having dinner and can't find them anywhere and my apartment isn't all that big. Argh   :wall:


----------



## Malhavoc's (Aug 12, 2005)

So the salt water wont kill the other fish and if it does I can blame you right? and how often should I add this salt?


----------



## Thoth (Aug 12, 2005)

Just once, and when you do water changes just add enough to replace what was removed, for example if you do 20% water change, you'd add approximately half a teaspoon (assuming a ten gallon tank size). That much salt will not overall affect the salinity but will add electrolytes that will help reduce stress and help prevent disease. (or so claims common wisdom). Just make sure its aquarium salt not marine salt or table salt (alternatively you can use kosher, pickling or rock salt)

Many source may actually say to use more salt but I would not be comfortable using more than a tablespoon per ten gallons and I do not use more than that. 

Many fish benefit from the additional salt, most are indifferent, there are a few species that are sensitive to it, the only one I know of are the Corydas catfish but they should be okay with such a low concentration. I have in my tank dwarf guoramis, serpae tetras, neon tetras, and otocinclus and all are doing well with the additional salt. If something goes wrong can't you just blame the frog  :razz:  ? If some thing does go wrong you can blame me.


I actually found one of my missing crabs inside the filter. God only knows where the other one is.


----------



## Empi (Aug 12, 2005)

Those little buggers are good at getting out huh! I moved mine from my ten gallon and put him in a 60 gallon and he does not try to escape anymore. I think he has so much room that he  does not want to get out. Be careful when adding salt during water changes. Only add enough for the water you take out. If you add enough for the water you replace it will start to build up. Because when you add water you are adding more than you take out because of the water that evaporates between water changes. Salt does not evaperate with the water so it will build up. I normally lose about four inces of water to evaporation in my 60 gallon between water changes which is about 18 gallons. It is not that extreme in a ten gallon of course but it will add up after a while if your not careful.


----------



## daveoe (Nov 13, 2007)

*need some ideas*

im buying a tank and all the bits needed to keep red clawed crabs and tropical fish but im stuck on design ideas and what the crabs can climb up and what they will like can any1 help me bye giving me a few ideas maybe showing me some pictures for some inspiration and ideas on what i could decorate my tank like


----------



## PhilK (Nov 13, 2007)

As far as I'm aware the only true total freshwater crabs live in Australia... All other crabs need at least some salt.

Try a crayfish.

EDIT: freshwater fish really shouldn't have any salt, though it probably won't kill them. And my crabs don't bother my snails.


----------



## Thoth (Nov 13, 2007)

daveoe said:


> im buying a tank and all the bits needed to keep red clawed crabs and tropical fish but im stuck on design ideas and what the crabs can climb up and what they will like can any1 help me bye giving me a few ideas maybe showing me some pictures for some inspiration and ideas on what i could decorate my tank like


They can climb up damn near anything (air lines, plants, etc), as long as you have a few hiding areas, everything should be okay.
Also just make sure any fish are larger than the crab or they will become food.


----------

